# And then there were 5



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

It will be impossible to keep this story short but I will try.
Tabatha's ligs were long gone, her belly looked like a pot-belly pig, and her udder looked like a cow's. Then she came up lame. We trimmed her hooves and hoped that getting the weight of the babies off would help her.
We put her in a pen which she resented terribly but with the sore leg I did not want her with the herd.
Things were normal with goo and all. I went in the house to eat a bite and went out to find a baby on the floor being talked to and licked by Mom. It was quite a wait for #2 but she did lay down and he slid right out.
Then an even longer wait for #3 and it was obvious there was distress. We try to avoid going in but when we saw most of a head and then it went back in I got the gloves and hand sanitizer and lubricant. Hubby was rolling up his sleeves; out came most of a body. This was a bad presentation, his front legs were twisted one over and one under his head. But he slid right on out. (It helps to be the third.)
After that my husband told me he was nausiated. I knew exactly what it was as we brought it back from Washington. I was hoping he had missed it. He kept trying to stay and I finally sent him to bed. I had this bug last week and it knocks you flat for 12-24 hours. I was on my own.
Rod is the midwife; I am the doula. He goes in; I comfort Mom. She started writhing and rolling and it was obvious something was wrong. I waited for a few more contractions, checked under her tail, nothing but mucus. A couple more and I started preparing myself to handle whatever transpired. Too late to call for help.
I lifted her tail and saw a tiny tail wagging. No hind legs, just a butt. A good push go her to her shoulders. I held her and pulled ever so gently with the next push. Out she came. I did not have to go in!!!!!!!
I had milked her a bit in the afternoon so I gave the babies that so she would not have to stand. Later she actually let me milk her laying down and the babies did fine with the bottles.
It was 2AM and she had not passed the placenta. I had to rest and eat so I got the kids in the dog kennel and they went to sleep. At 3 I went out to see a beautiful, large, complete placenta :stars: 
She stood up, drank warm molasses water, let me wash and milk her. I fed the babies and they went right back to sleep. I fed Tabbers and went inside and managed to sleep until 7:30.
When I went out two babies were sleeping with Mom and two were in the kennel. I got them all to eat, fed and watered everybody else. With Rod still in bed that meant the boys, other girls, rabbits and chickens. Everything seems just great so far. The only hurdle will be to get them to nurse. I hope they take to it after the bottles. Tabbers is still limping pretty bad so I am hoping Rod will be up to going out and wrapping her foot.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...congrats!! :stars: They are gorgeous... look pretty good sized...and healthy! :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW congrats on 4 new babies I like that they all look so different.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a nice story...congrats... :thumb: 

They are adorable....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on all the cute kids! :stars:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Congratulations they are so pretty


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

RPC said:


> I like that they all look so different


I was excited about that too. Last year they were all black and white like her.
Everything going well. They are all standing, walking and eating.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my 4!! She did a good job they are to die for! That calls for a big Congratulations


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...fuzzy pics!  They all are too cute!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats! I'm so glad everything went well and everyone is safe and doing well -- that's the most important thing. And they are SO cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!! They're beautiful


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations and job well done with helping mama! :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumb: Good job human mama & papa & Mama doe! Those breeches can be disturbing, but lots of times they come out with hardly a hitch.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Congrats on 4 new kids!!
2 of the bucklings look similar.


When I first read this I had a hard time trying to figure out where the 5th baby was, lol.
Then figured out the math equation of 4 kids + 1 mama, duh.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

:clap: Congrats! Good job. Time to go celebrate!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

jesse-goats said:


> Congrats on 4 new kids!!
> 2 of the bucklings look similar.
> 
> When I first read this I had a hard time trying to figure out where the 5th baby was, lol.
> Then figured out the math equation of 4 kids + 1 mama, duh.


sshhh...great minds think alike, dont tell anybody.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> RPC said:
> 
> 
> > I like that they all look so different
> ...


OMG! so cute and all differant I love it!  Congrats!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

Wowza! :thumb: good job goat momma!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats on the cute babies!


----------

